# handheld gps



## wright7414 (Mar 30, 2007)

I was looking for some advice on handheld gps that would be good for use in the woods and also on lakes/rivers. I was wondering if any of you had any feedback on any of them. Right now I'm just starting my research and don't have any I'm interested in yet. Thanks


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

Ya can't go wrong with a Garmain E-trex. Great little unit.


----------



## downtime8763 (Jun 22, 2008)

I have Magellan and my nephew has a Garmin and he Won't trade,what does that tell you.


----------



## Stuhly (Jul 6, 2009)

Watch out for battery life on those. My Magellan Triton 400 chews them up about 4 hrs
at a time .


----------

